# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Όχι απλώς δύκροκο...

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

http://tsekouratoi.blogspot.com/2012...-post_829.html

----------


## geofil

Απίστευτο

----------


## mitsman

Ρε παιδια τι ειναι αυτο??? υπαρχει?????????

----------


## johnrider

Δύο κότες συζητούν. 
- Ξέρεις χρυσή μου, κάνω κάτι αυγά σαν αχλάδια σε μέγεθος, τα παίρνει το αφεντικό μου και τα πουλάει στη λαϊκή 30 δραχμές !! 
- Εγώ χρυσή μου κάνω κάτι αυγά μεγάλα σαν ροδάκινο λέει η άλλη. Να  φανταστείς ότι τα πουλάει το δικό μου το αφεντικό 35 δραχμές!! 
Οπότε της λέει με ειρωνεία η πρώτη κότα: 
- Μμμ .... σιγά μην σκίσω τον κώλο μου για ένα τάλιρο ......!!!!!

----------


## daras

χαχα...καλο!
η φυση παιζει διαφορα παιχνιδια...

----------


## Bill

χα χα χα!! αυτο δεν το εχω ξαναδει!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

χαχαααα.....τελειο το ανεκδοτο!! Οσο για το αυγο..πραγματικα απιστευτο αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να ναι αληθινοο...

----------

